# Problems with Newera Imports



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi I purchased a R34 From Newera Imports in early June & paid almost 16k for it I still havent received it & have had more excuses than I care to mention.I have asked for proof the vehicle is here & I cant even get that.I have Emails & faxes ignored & I just dont no what way to turn for the best.The fun of buying this car has been totally destroyed. Joe Harris


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I didnt know Newera had access to a model report, must have I guess, is it a GTR34? unusual to hear of complaints about them though, you must be pretty pi*sed off to be waiting that long.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

for 16k can't be a gtr


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Apparantly they had to take the vehicle to one of only two places who have a model report for this vehicle (motormall I think) but that only took a week.All I've been asking for is a date & they just wont give me a date.I was promised it the last week in September (in writing) so I booked a weekend in Blackpool for me & the wife at the end of October.I lost all the money for that,Newera kept saying they were trying to get it ready& were well aware of my trip. Plus I felt obligated to pay for our friends room who we were going with because it wasn't there fault they didnt go.They wont even commit to "before Christmas".....Very Very P****D of with them.I also have spent over 3k on other bits from them. Joe Harris


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I bought my car through Newera so know the process...

What reason have they given you as to why it is delayed? What still needs doing to it before you collect it?


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

June,thats nearly six months!!!!!!!!!!
Are you sure mate?
i got my car after 6 weeks, but then again i did not use Newera

[email protected]@t man hope you get it sorted


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I had my car in a total of 7 weeks from it being shipped to being collected and found all elements of Newera helpful and informative (keeping me up to date etc). 

Im sure there is more to the story than he first posted.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> I had my car in a total of 7 weeks from it being shipped to being collected and found all elements of Newera helpful and informative (keeping me up to date etc).
> 
> Im sure there is more to the story than he first posted.


Snap, same here. 

I know Miguel is off on honeymoon at the moment but I can't see either him or Gareth not giving a good reason for the delay - what have they said was the reason - have you paid all the money as I reckon no money - no car or work done with Newera?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

gttmania said:


> Apparantly they had to take the vehicle to one of only two places who have a model report for this vehicle (motormall I think) but that only took a week.All I've been asking for is a date & they just wont give me a date.I was promised it the last week in September (in writing) so I booked a weekend in Blackpool for me & the wife at the end of October.I lost all the money for that,Newera kept saying they were trying to get it ready& were well aware of my trip. Plus I felt obligated to pay for our friends room who we were going with because it wasn't there fault they didnt go.They wont even commit to "before Christmas".....Very Very P****D of with them.I also have spent over 3k on other bits from them. Joe Harris


Whats Blackpool got to do with anything? Motormall are in Kent.

There is only 1 model report for the R34 GTT and that is not held by Newera or Motormall. It is held by a separate company who need to do some changes to the car to get it through and as such the car has to go to them.

There is also the problems dealing with VOSA to get a car tested and Customs and Excise are ****s at the best of times.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Id be wary of airing my dirty laundry on here unless you've explored all other avenues. More often than not theres a simple explanation for these things, and a good solicitors letter would be a damn sight more effective than this sort of thread

imho

mook


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

skyline69_uk said:


> Snap, same here.
> 
> I know Miguel is off on honeymoon at the moment but I can't see either him or Gareth not giving a good reason for the delay - what have they said was the reason - have you paid all the money as I reckon no money - no car or work done with Newera?


Agreed, I spoke to Gareth yesterday re: some help on getting my Alternator sorted. Even now when they have all my money and I have my car he was still helpful and friendly.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

emicen said:


> Whats Blackpool got to do with anything? Motormall are in Kent.
> 
> There is only 1 model report for the R34 GTT and that is not held by Newera or Motormall. It is held by a separate company who need to do some changes to the car to get it through and as such the car has to go to them.
> 
> There is also the problems dealing with VOSA to get a car tested and Customs and Excise are ****s at the best of times.


...
I booked a weekend away 1 month after my due delivery date.It was paid for on my credit card & Newera new of my trip when I started to ask why I hadnt got my car & because I didnt go I lost the money it cost for that weekend & just so you no it was my first weekend away since the birth of my son who was born with Cerebral Palsy due to a hospital **** up Thats why it was a special weekend.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Agreed, I spoke to Gareth yesterday re: some help on getting my Alternator sorted. Even now when they have all my money and I have my car he was still helpful and friendly.


....
Gareth is the only one keeping this deal together at the Mo Tom ignores Emails & fax's.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Id be wary of airing my dirty laundry on here unless you've explored all other avenues. More often than not theres a simple explanation for these things, and a good solicitors letter would be a damn sight more effective than this sort of thread
> 
> imho
> 
> mook


.....

People should be aloud to make up there own mind & all Im doing is getting these issues into the public domain.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> I had my car in a total of 7 weeks from it being shipped to being collected and found all elements of Newera helpful and informative (keeping me up to date etc).
> 
> Im sure there is more to the story than he first posted.


......

There is no more to the story than I first posted is plain & simple really I have paid them almost 16k for a car I havn't got & had no idea when & if Im going to get it....


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

sexy gtr said:


> June,thats nearly six months!!!!!!!!!!
> Are you sure mate?
> i got my car after 6 weeks, but then again i did not use Newera
> 
> [email protected]@t man hope you get it sorted


....

Yep positive, all I have asked for is a date & I just cant get one


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Agreed, I spoke to Gareth yesterday re: some help on getting my Alternator sorted. Even now when they have all my money and I have my car he was still helpful and friendly.


Same, any questions Gareth is happy to help. I was just indicating a possible reason for the delay.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

So you are telling us that Gareth has given you no information what so ever on why your car has been delayed? 

lol, Do you want me to ring him up and ask?!


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

It seems that some people on here question what Im saying I will gladly furnesh anybody with full payment details right from the original deposit of just over 1k in June.All I ever wanted was my car when I was promised & if not just regular calls to explain the hold up...The only person who calls me is Gareth who I must add is a great guy & always helpful its just a shame that the rest of them dont follow his leed...Tom NEVER calls I have to phone him I have Emailed him twice & faxed both him & the Japan office in the last 24hrs with no reply from either.16k is a lot of dosh just to,have floating around with nothing to show for & after this amount of time I do feel Im right in what Im doing as Newera clearly dont give a rats a**e about there customers.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Dude, Has Gareth told you what the hold up is?

Have you directly asked him?


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> Same, any questions Gareth is happy to help. I was just indicating a possible reason for the delay.


....

The mad thing is I have tried doing it the right way to no avail 16k & no car,with no date of delivery Im sure anybody would be niffed after this amount of time.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Dude, Has Gareth told you what the hold up is?
> 
> Have you directly asked him?


...

Gareth is waiting for another clutch to be supplied bearing in mind the first one that was supplied didnt fit.But what you have to take into account that Miguel told me in an Email the clutch was "fitted" some weeks ago..This is all a mystery because the advert clearly stated the clutch was in perfect working order & it had been driven & 7000rpm with no faults to report.When the car got here the clutch let go at 4000rpm & it pinks its nuts off.Which I must add I have to pay for to be sorted over here which is 4-500 squiddleys


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

gttmania said:


> ...
> 
> Gareth is waiting for another clutch to be supplied bearing in mind the first one that was supplied didnt fit.But what you have to take into account that Miguel told me in an Email the clutch was "fitted" some weeks ago..This is all a mystery because the advert clearly stated the clutch was in perfect working order & it had been driven & 7000rpm with no faults to report.When the car got here the clutch let go at 4000rpm & it pinks its nuts off.Which I must add I have to pay for to be sorted over here which is 4-500 squiddleys



if the car is in this country, why don't you pay them a visit to see how things are going?

Also, the guys at the docks don't have the best reputation for clutch control when they unload the cars

mook


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

You see it’s all political, 
You are drawn to use Newera because it seems the political thing to do,
But truth be told, the don’t give a monkeys about you, 
That’s why I went through another Import company, they responded to my e-mails quickly and always had good advice, now when it came to shipping, they were so efficient, my car was ready within 6 weeks from the day it left Japan....
Plus all the descriptions were spot on... NO DELAYS NO NASTY SURPRISES

Dude Hope you get it sorted mate....
No one wants to part with 16k of hard Graft and not get anything in return....


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

So there is more to it that you first said...  

You are in London so you are no more than 90 mins from going to see your car right now! Take a trip down there. If the car is not as it was described to you then that is an issue you need to take up with Miguel.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

sexy gtr said:


> You see it’s all political,
> You are drawn to use Newera because it seems the political thing to do,
> But truth be told, the don’t give a monkeys about you,
> That’s why I went through another Import company, they responded to my e-mails quickly and always had good advice, now when it came to shipping, they were so efficient, my car was ready within 6 weeks from the day it left Japan....
> ...


who did you use if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> So there is more to it that you first said...
> 
> You are in London so you are no more than 90 mins from going to see your car right now! Take a trip down there. If the car is not as it was described to you then that is an issue you need to take up with Miguel.


...

I would if I new where the car is.I no if I pressed Gareth he would tell me but I dont want to put him in that position.Newera have never told me were the car is & have never suggested that I visit them in fact the address that I have for Newera in Brighton doesnt match the post code which I find very un-nerving.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

The cars are not prepared where the office is and Id say its pretty obvious why they dont shout about the location. 

Its 15 mins from central Brighton so just phone Gareth and ask to go and see YOUR car yourself!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Going to see them and the car is your best bet - it's more difficult for anybody to ignore a problem if you can put a face to the name.

There are problems in using agents (Newera are only agents for you) in that you have entrusted them to source a car for you (for a finder's fee) and they are not really responsible for problems that happen outside of Japan or that cannot be spotted in the auction. The pinking is probably just a mapping issue due to a difference in fuel ratings but the clutch is a weird one - are 

they charging you for the clutch? 

I have heard stories of transport folk etc revving the nuts off cars and know of one person who did this job who claims he has driven all the fast cars that he transported which is a bit worrying if you transport your car with them  .


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

To be perfectly honest, and don't take this the wrong way, but you sound like you may have spent longer getting worked up over this "issue" than you have trying to resolve it. 

If you did a bit of research i'm sure you would find out where Newera are actually based (i.e. ask someone else who's used hem)
then go down there and see them. If the car is not apparent, at least you get to meet the man who's spending your money and get some straight answers. Your happy enough questioning thier integrity on here, but don't want to put gareth in an uncomfortable position by asking where your car is.

Seriously, phone him up

say this

"Hi gareth, erm, as you know, i'm getitng a bit stressed about the car, i just wondered if i could come down and see how things are going, just to put my mind at rest"

It waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than sitting about, getting vexxed, when Gareth may have no idea how stressed you are.

just my opinion of couurse

mook


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

best thing for you to do is try and hunt down Miguel and press him for the answers.. he is the head chief of Newera...to be honest im suprised you have had grief with them...they are very highly recommened on this forum.

Years ago i got messed about by another import company and waited 8 months for my supra tt. i know how you feel mate... keep pushing for answers...good luck!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

GTR-Zilla said:


> best thing for you to do is try and hunt down Miguel and press him for the answers.. he is the head chief of Newera...to be honest im suprised you have had grief with them...they are very highly recommened on this forum.
> 
> Years ago i got messed about by another import company and waited 8 months for my supra tt. i know how you feel mate... keep pushing for answers...good luck!


Miguel is on his honeymoon and will not be back until I think the 16th November(?). Just call Gareth and go look at the car. Gareth will I'm sure show you everything that is a problem etc.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

I no they have a good reputation my last SupraTT came from JIC who sourced the car Via Miguel.Miguel is away till the middle of the month & nobody seems willing or able to give me any answers at all.I just want it sorted thats all its far to much dosh to be messed about like this & i certainly never expected all this grief. Its a shame I have had to come on this site to let others no whats gone on but they are just backing me in a corner with only a few ways to go & sueing them will destroy there reputation but if Im pressed much more I will do it....I hate all this S*** but I feel Im having the P*** taken out of me big time...

Cheers Mate


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> Miguel is on his honeymoon and will not be back until I think the 16th November(?). Just call Gareth and go look at the car. Gareth will I'm sure show you everything that is a problem etc.


.....

Just because the boss is away doesnt mean they should ignore there customers & he's only been away for 2 weeks now so theres no real excuse


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

i received a car from newera imports a month ago, took approx. 3 weeks to reach Durban, South Africa after leaving Japan, got here in top nick with no problems whatsoever, if they can get a car to Zambia (middle of nowhere) with no problems i don't see what could go wrong here, i'd deffinitely buy another car from them again ( very soon infact, R34 GTR  )


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

I have outstanding issues with Newera and the supply of my car, which I won't go into here. I empathise. Talk to Gareth, and don't take his "that's not my problem, you'll have to talk to Miguel" line either. Be reasonable and keep your cool, losing it doesn't do anyone any favours.

I'd be interested in knowing what Gareth's legal obligations are and where Miguel is actually liable (as he doesn't even reside in this country). Importing from another country where someone has all your money upfront is a RISKY business...

Fox
---


----------



## Newera 1 (Sep 26, 2005)

REPLY FROM NEWERA IMPORTS
Joe- I take a very dim view of Newera Imports name being damaged on a respected forum. As I have told you on a number of occasions there was a problem with the clutch which couldn't cope with the power of your frankly quite fantastic car. This is of course being done at our expense.
I agree it's taken quite a while for the car to be prepared, but we are all doing everything we can to get it sorted out. The timescales are inaccurate, as this is from the time you placed the order. It has included finding the car, waiting for a boat, shipping, customs clearance, full conversions, MOT, SVA testing, minor paintwork, refurbishment and all the clutch issues.
This, Joe, is bordering on libel.
The fact you decided to go to Blackpool is not even in the equasion, you could have used one of your other cars, or public transport. Newera can't be held accountable for the fact you decided to cancel a weekend break because you wanted to "get there faster". 
And to say I have not replied to your correspondence is not true. The latest e-mail (sent on Friday) I have not replied to yet as I need to be in posession of all the facts. I also wish to do so in writing as you are threatening legal action.
Please do not publicly air your concerns- to say that you don't know even if the car is in the country is plain ridiculous.
As I have told you, you are more than welcome to come down and see the car but seem unwilling to do so. I have offered you directions.
Newera is committed to sourcing and supplying cars of exceptional condition and value at all times and pride ourselves on a lot of happy customers who were supplied cars beyond their expectations- and we wil continue to do so.

Tom


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Woops, this has got out of hand hasnt it.
Sorry mate, no offence meant to you but this should'nt have realy been bought to the forum.
I cant believe that Newera would intentionaly mess someone around having myself done buissiness with them in the past.
When i found this thread today, i knew there'd be a legitamate reason for the delay in getting your motor.
I hope it gets sorted amicably.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

z3gga said:


> i received a car from newera imports a month ago, took approx. 3 weeks to reach Durban, South Africa after leaving Japan, got here in top nick with no problems whatsoever, if they can get a car to Zambia (middle of nowhere) with no problems i don't see what could go wrong here, i'd deffinitely buy another car from them again ( very soon infact, R34 GTR  )


....
All I want is my car everybody must admit 16k for that amount of time is to long.I cant & wont wait forever.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

But look at why the delays have occured...

Your clutch was worn out... now im sure if Newera wanted to be unhelpful they could have dumped this on you, but they are fixing it at their expense. Problems with parts have contributed to the delays. Now whilst this may be irritating Id be greatful that I had gone to an importer who doesnt want to stitch the customer up. 

Whilst I feel for you missing out on your weekend away, there is no way in the world you can blame anyone for that!


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Ajax said:


> Woops, this has got out of hand hasnt it.
> Sorry mate, no offence meant to you but this should'nt have realy been bought to the forum.
> I cant believe that Newera would intentionaly mess someone around having myself done buissiness with them in the past.
> When i found this thread today, i knew there'd be a legitamate reason for the delay in getting your motor.
> I hope it gets sorted amicably.


....

I didnt want to go down this road but when your just ignored it's difficult to no what way to turn & I never took this lightly & I have held off for weeks before saying anything.seems all they wont to do is pass the buck & hope I go away.Theres NO reason to wait this long for anything after all you can get anything (PARTS) anywhere in the world normally within 24hrs if not 48 if your prepaired to pay for that service


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

You say you are being ignored but Tom has said that he has not only replied to your emails he has now replied to this thread!! 

Have you even phoned anyone from Newera today to try and progress things?


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> But look at why the delays have occured...
> 
> Your clutch was worn out... now im sure if Newera wanted to be unhelpful they could have dumped this on you, but they are fixing it at their expense. Problems with parts have contributed to the delays. Now whilst this may be irritating Id be greatful that I had gone to an importer who doesnt want to stitch the customer up.
> 
> Whilst I feel for you missing out on your weekend away, there is no way in the world you can blame anyone for that!


...
When you look at the original advert for the car it clearly states the clutch is fine,Then it lets go at 4k once it's here,Then I receive an Email from Miguel stating "a new clutch has been supplied & fitted" that was on the 3rd of October I then find out the clutch had not been fitted untill weeks later & when they went to fit it It was wrong & thats already 16 weeks when Miguel told me about the clutch.Its just to long.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Newera.*

How long ago did Newera actually buy the car as im sure some of the time you quoted was for Newera to source a car through the auctions and this may have taken some time...So they may only have ha the car a few months in total.

Im sure you would have been just as upset or more if you got a car from Newera and took it for a run only to find the clutch gone, paint work problems or worse still pinking.I understand your feelings but Newera have come on here to defend themselves and to try and explain--go have a chat with them and put your mind to rest....


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> You say you are being ignored but Tom has said that he has not only replied to your emails he has now replied to this thread!!
> 
> Have you even phoned anyone from Newera today to try and progress things?


.....

Tom has ignored Emails & Faxes regarless of what he has said to you.Why should I continually call them Im the Customer.If he cant be bothered to call me then so be it.I spoke to him Friday & he said he would get back to me either later that day or Monday & do you think he has called me NO so please dont jump to his defence all it takes is a call.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

why don't you reply to newera's post?


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

markyboy.1967 said:


> How long ago did Newera actually buy the car as im sure some of the time you quoted was for Newera to source a car through the auctions and this may have taken some time...So they may only have ha the car a few months in total.
> 
> Im sure you would have been just as upset or more if you got a car from Newera and took it for a run only to find the clutch gone, paint work problems or worse still pinking.I understand your feelings but Newera have come on here to defend themselves and to try and explain--go have a chat with them and put your mind to rest....


....
I brought the car from there web-site so it was current stock,I beleive the car landed here on the 19th August & theyve had since then to sort it.I work that out to be about 10 weeks since its been here.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Gttmania,

You are being a bit of a spanner  , pick up the flipping phone and have a natter with NI. Mookie has a fair point that you have not replied to Tom's email. I bought my R34 from Miguel and it arrived ON TIME with PLENTY of notification and updates along the way. I really find it hard to believe that you have been treated this way as Miguels team are spot on with customer service, however I can understand about your frustration at the delay of such a great car, be patient and it will arrive in all its glory 


Umar.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Newera 1 said:


> REPLY FROM NEWERA IMPORTS
> Joe- I take a very dim view of Newera Imports name being damaged on a respected forum. As I have told you on a number of occasions there was a problem with the clutch which couldn't cope with the power of your frankly quite fantastic car. This is of course being done at our expense.
> I agree it's taken quite a while for the car to be prepared, but we are all doing everything we can to get it sorted out. The timescales are inaccurate, as this is from the time you placed the order. It has included finding the car, waiting for a boat, shipping, customs clearance, full conversions, MOT, SVA testing, minor paintwork, refurbishment and all the clutch issues.
> This, Joe, is bordering on libel.
> ...


...

.....


The car landed here on or about 19th August thats about 10 weeks ago.You kept telling me it was almost ready & you was trying to get it ready for my trip.You at NO point said it wouldnt you just led me to beleive it would be.There are many issues over the advertising of the car & if you wont to go into it on we will I dont care.You cannot class anything I have said as liable because its all the truth which is documented with all the Emails ETC. All I want is a date & you just cant give it or wont.You can get a clutch from this country no problem but instead you wont it shipped from Japan to save money.You have ignored Emails & faxes & if you recall you said to me on Friday you would call me later that day or Monday but have you done this NO.Have you at anypoint proved in anyway to me the car is here NO.You have at NO point offered me directions & unless Im mistaken Im the Customer whose money you have & why should I run around the country at my cost considering the amount of time its taken.If you wish to lock horns with me TOM I have no problem with that at all because I can prove evrything I have said.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> why don't you reply to newera's post?


....
Have done I didnt see it It was on a previous page


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

xsvoid said:


> Gttmania,
> 
> You are being a bit of a spanner  , pick up the flipping phone and have a natter with NI. Mookie has a fair point that you have not replied to Tom's email. I bought my R34 from Miguel and it arrived ON TIME with PLENTY of notification and updates along the way. I really find it hard to believe that you have been treated this way as Miguels team are spot on with customer service, however I can understand about your frustration at the delay of such a great car, be patient and it will arrive in all its glory
> 
> ...


I myself cant understand why they are taking so long I have phoned them on many occasions & I just seem to get fobbed off & all I want is a call just to let me no thats all.Its been here 10 weeks now & buy anybodys time scale that is to long.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

cool

regardless of wether your the customer, its your money etc etc, you are clearly stressing over this matter

take in a few additional perspectives

firstly, you had the benefit of many first hand accounts of Newera from people in this thread, so hopefully your fear that they are gonna do a runner with your money has subsided.

you say that they've never given you directions to come and see them, yet also state that the postcode they gave doesn't match thier address, but you now have it in writing, on a public forum that your car is in this country, and the seller is willing to tell you where it is.

Frustrating as it may be, esspecially with the time and money involved, you will be best off arranging to view the car, see the work thats being done first hand, and share a cup of tea with the man who is looking after your future pride and joy.

Seriously, its not THAT far and will put your mind at rest.

It's too easy to forget to call someone when you are busy, and rather than calling newera back, you've been stubborn and posted on here

seriously, get down there, and meet them, it'll settle your fears no end.

also touching your new toy will make it all feel "real" again

mook


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Gareth makes a good cup of tea aswell


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

gttmania said:


> ....
> All I want is my car everybody must admit 16k for that amount of time is to long.I cant & wont wait forever.



Well why don`t ya get yourself down to somewhere like CarCraft and pick up a nice Mondeo or Focus, you can have that straight away!


----------



## Speedy Skyline (Jul 7, 2004)

It really goes against my grain to get on here and discuss anything via a forum, howevwer I feel that I have been pushed to defend myself, here.

Firstly, as I am sure ALL of those that have dealt with me over the phone will agree I am always very polite and helpful and always aim to be both truthful, fair and helpful in everything that I do to/with a customers car. I admit I am dreadful with e-mails....... as i am normally flat out in the workshop until at least 8PM.

This brings me smoothly onto my next point, everybody here makes the point 'call Gareth', which as mentioned above, I have no problem at all with, after all, I too would be desperate for a car that I had paid for at least a month ago!! I find it interesting that 'Sleepy Fox' (Not sure who you are?) feel the need to inform others not to accept my line 'Not my concern, you'll need to talk to Miguel about that'.

Please all be aware that my company name is NEWERA DEVELOPMENTS LTD, a seperate company ENTIRELY from Newera Imports. The connection lies in that I spent a year working with them in Japan and carry out all of their UK preperation work. I am merely a preperation agent in the UK. Should I pay for something that is a fault in no way connected to any work I have carried out, when it was not me that sold yoy the car? I think not.

Finally, in the defense of Newera Imports. Newera Imports are doing their best to sort Joe's problems out. I agree, maybe customer contact has lacked a little. Miguel is, as previously mentioned away on his honeymoon at the moment, although normally works from 8AM until gone 2AM the next day, in order to get everything done and keep everybody happy. To say he doesnt care is VERY unfair. Newera Imports has its reputation for a reason, the same reason I chose to carry the same name when setting up here in the UK. The clutch for the R34GTT cannot be sourced in the UK any quicker than it can be sourced direct from Newera Parts - japan. This is because upon informing Miguel that the clutch (Standard) was slipping and could not handle the power of this big turbo GTT, Miguel decided to go for a twin plate clutch with lightweight flywheel at his expense. Tom did look into getting a conventional paddle clutch from the UK and using the existing flywheel, however this was deemed unsuitable as a lasting cure to the problem, due to the power levels involved.

Rant over 

Gareth


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

SkylineNewbie said:


> Well why don`t ya get yourself down to somewhere like CarCraft and pick up a nice Mondeo or Focus, you can have that straight away!


Helpful.  No, really.

gttmania - I can understand where you're coming from, and I appreciate that you're probably doing your fruit with frustration right now. But seriously mate - NI are well respected and if there was anybody who'd had bad experiences with them on here they would have surfaced at the sight of this thread by now.

I understand that service & communication can be an issue at times like this. True, maybe there's been a failing on NI's part in keeping you pro-actively informed, but just focus on the most important thing here - you're GOING to get your dream car. It may take a little longer than you thought, but you couldn't have chosen a MORE reputable agent. Seriously!

Fingers crossed it gets sorted for you ASAP. I'm sure it's just one of those times where everything goes wrong in the communication process. I've had 'em and they're horrible experiences, but 9 times out of 10 you'll find that there's no malice in it at all.

Chin up, dude!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Joe,

You are showing yourself up to be a prime nob here. It sounds like you have had a few communication problems, but to be honest it sounds like you are too scared to ask the questions you actually want answers to over the phone. Miguel told you the clutch was sourced and fitted, he was planning a wedding, honeymoon and isn't in the country your car is. That to me sounds like mis communication within Newera, a pain in the **** but not a hanging offence. 

You also don't seem to have any understanding as to what is entailed in sourcing, transporting and legalising a car. Everything does not run like clock work. Miguel cannot take the car out for a burn to test everything, your clutch failure was unlucky but be thankful that Newera have the integrity to fix this free of charge I can think of many other companies would tell you where to stick your complaint. VOSA are a complete pain the the ar$e and as the clutch has gone it wouldn't suprise me if Newera missed the date for inspection so now have to or have had to wait for a new date which won't be the following week. On top of this is sounds like they have to rely on a thirdparty to get a model report so again, could have been let down again. Any one of these problems can throw your delivery date out by a couple of weeks.

To be honest i would phone Newera up and ask the following :

[1] When can I come and see my car? - go and see it it will make you feel better

[2] What exactly needs to be done on it before I can have it?

[3] When will the car be ready for me to pick it up?

[4] What problems realistically could occur to effect the date of delivery? There will always be something that crops up.

So far all I see is bad communication on both sides, which to be honest is not uncommon in the import world, and a delay caused by Newera wanting to give you the good quality car that you paid for. Think yourself lucky, there are many people on here that have bought absolute sheds for much more money than you have spent and been told to swivel on it by their supplier.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I bought my car from Newera and was not entirely happy. However - I don't think you need to worry about them not being legit as they genuinly are and I know many people have been VERY happy buying from them.

The bad issues are the fact that the car was pinking like a swine which I discovered the next day at abbey with mine so was rectified before any boost was used. If the uk agent picked this up then thats fine I guess peoviding they sort it. I just hope no damage has been done.

I had other problems which I paid for and it cost over £1000. This is in part down to unfortunate timing / me not pressing miguel enough and cutting through the smoke screen etc etc This payment should be my own learning curve and I accept this. I should have got the car back to motormall rather than leaving it at abbey where some of the probs rose their head.

The other issues for me, were crunching gearbox and excessive movement in the os and ns upper suspension arms / bushes.

Initially miguel wouldnt play ball with either issue and by the time he agreed for me to take the car to sterte garage or motormall to be sorted my car was hibernating for the winter. When it came out, it was too late and if its going to be fixed, then its at my cost.

Unfortunately, the car just failed its mot for excessive play in said bushes. 
I accept I should have been more persistant and when miguel agreed for the car to be taken to one of his people I should have moved heaven and earth to get it there. It was just so far to go when you cant drive there.

What I would say though - is my car is beutiful and in very good condition other than the issues so far. If I used any import company again then I would make sure everything is sorted very soon after getting the car and dont let work commitments and the like get in the way.

You will get your car - it is likely to be very nice and you will be very happy. Just make sure you get anything sorted straight away. Good luck.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Is the problem that the car it taking longer to be preped in the Uk than expected, outside of the clutch issue? I have no problem with Newera, however they used (still might use) Motormall as an agent to sort the cars in the UK. I and others found Motormall to provide a poor service, which took the shine off an otherwise A1 service. This might be where the problem is so I'd pop up there like the other have reccomended and have a look.


P.S. Still love the car, thanks Miguel


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Kenan, its Gareth (aka Newera Developments) that now carries out the UK prep. 

Gareth, If there is one thing to take from this back the "Newera Group" then I would say its that perhaps it should be made a bit clearer to customers the role that you all play and how it fits together, eg Miguel just being an agent and not directly selling the car to the customer, your level of involvement/responsibility etc. Just something to think about


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

SkylineNewbie said:


> Well why don`t ya get yourself down to somewhere like CarCraft and pick up a nice Mondeo or Focus, you can have that straight away!


My mate had to wait 6 weeks on his Focus and he didn't even get the colour he wanted! 
My brother waited 7 months on a BMW from Germany ffs!
Some of the cars advertised on Newera website may be in Japan maybe yours was one of them?
The parts from Japan do not take that long with a lot of my stuff from Newera arriving within 10 days so maybe the clutch is difficult for Shigeki to get from the supplier.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Kenan, its Gareth (aka Newera Developments) that now carries out the UK prep.


Well thats a bonus for Newera and it's Customers  


I think it was them that caused all the problems with my car


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Well it could have been worse. You could have got it from somewhere other than NewEra. As they source such quality cars you could have a lemon coming.
Problem is here, punters see a car is listed in stock and think that they can have it straight away. 
I saw my car in Top Marques, viewed it on the next weekend and collected it a week after that. Full road test, well used track car, few problems ever since. 
I am surprised that the cars coming over here are such good quality, have you been down to british auctions They spend some time sourcing good cars.
Patience is a virtue 
Dave 
(p.s. I have never met or dealt with anyone from NewEra but their reputation is well known).


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I think this should be dealt with out of an Owners Club Forum and personally between Newera and Jo.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> My mate had to wait 6 weeks on his Focus and he didn't even get the colour he wanted!
> My brother waited 7 months on a BMW from Germany ffs!
> Some of the cars advertised on Newera website may be in Japan maybe yours was one of them?
> The parts from Japan do not take that long with a lot of my stuff from Newera arriving within 10 days so maybe the clutch is difficult for Shigeki to get from the supplier.


.....
I totally agree but the differance is you havnt paid for it up front..My last van that I brought was a special vehicle from Mercs took five weeks & I only paid a deposit till I collected it.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> To be perfectly honest, and don't take this the wrong way, but you sound like you may have spent longer getting worked up over this "issue" than you have trying to resolve it.
> 
> If you did a bit of research i'm sure you would find out where Newera are actually based (i.e. ask someone else who's used hem)
> then go down there and see them. If the car is not apparent, at least you get to meet the man who's spending your money and get some straight answers. Your happy enough questioning thier integrity on here, but don't want to put gareth in an uncomfortable position by asking where your car is.
> ...


....
Im only getting vexxed because Newera are not keeping me informed Gareth is a great guy & I have nothing but respect for him.From what I beleive Gareth Hasnt been given another clutch to fit yet because if he had I would have been given a date by know.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

I have no doubt the car is lovely but all Ive ever wanted is my car or at least a date on which I will receive it. I will arrange to go down & see it but this can only really be on a Saturday Afternoon I just hope Gareth is up to Visitors


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm not one to post very often, but this does appear to be a simple case of mis/no communication, like various other members have pointed out, Newera has a good reputation, a friend of mine recently bought an R32 from them and is very happy and another friend is looking for a late SupraTT and is going to speak to Miguel.
I guess at the end of the day, you may be best to take a few deep breaths, Miguel has obviously been very busy recently, and to be fair could be excused for going on a honeymoon, i think you have sufficently made your point now so maybe the time is right to leave it alone before you may post something you'll regret, there's really no need to say anymore.
I think you have had a couple of good suggestions made to you, either call them and pop down to see your car, wait for Miguel to get back and have a calm civilised chat with him, but continued ranting isn't going to do you any favours.
You're probably going to get a lot of car for your £16k, and you will get the car, so no real problem other than (as already pointed out) the lack of communication.

Just an after thought, if you think waiting a month for delivery of the car is a real pain, wait 'till you go and get some work done on it, your fun has only just started....


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Wouldnt say he is ranting, just looking for reassurance and I would be no different in his shoes, it is odd that he has this situation tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi gttmania,
I run three different customer facing businesses and I have to ask - did you feel posting this here was your last resort?
I ask because I would hope you really tried to resolve this amicably with Newera's people.
Do you think Newera are reasonably trying to get your car to you or do you genuinely beleive them to be slack in their customer service?
I hope this is resolved anyway soon for you bud, as newera seem to be one of the few car dealers/traders/importers that are very well respected.
Keep us posted, and I disagree with those who say you shouldn't have been posted here. 
Good luck with your car, and thank yourself that you didn't go to one of the plenty of skankers in the import game.
Glen.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

oh my god stop moaning on a internet bulletin board and do what normal people do ...GO AND SEE THE PEOPLE INVOLVED FACE TO FACE!


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

liquidculture said:


> Wouldnt say he is ranting, just looking for reassurance and I would be no different in his shoes, it is odd that he has this situation tho


Ok, ranting may not be the ideal word, and i agree he's quite entitled to air his grevances on the forum should he choose to do so, not what i'd do, but to each their own, my point was more that he's said his bit, Newera (Tom) has posted and explained the reasons for the hold-up and answered the questions being asked, and also said he can go and view the car, what's more to say?
There is already some talk of libel etc, and that is a situation i would imagine best avoided by both parties, there's just no need for it all.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I can't comment on the situation - cause I don't know the ins and outs, only whats been said on the thread. But I will just make an observation:

Newera shouldn't be worried that this is going to leave them in a bad light. As far as I can see it all seems to be a bit of a misunderstanding/mis-comunication. But what is really obvious is that just about *EVERYONE* on this forum has something *positive* to say about Newera! Reading the thread has been like reading 3+ pages of positive testimonials about Newera, so they've got to be doing something right.  

I'd take the advice of the majority and try and get in touch, meet face to face if possible and resolve the issue. 

Good luck.

(just to add: I've never bought a car from Newera. But, if I was in England and wanted to buy an import then I know who'd I be buying from....Newera.  )


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

gttmania said:


> .....
> I totally agree but the differance is you havnt paid for it up front..My last van that I brought was a special vehicle from Mercs took five weeks & I only paid a deposit till I collected it.




Well you were blo0dy lucky then.

My Vito was custom due to all the options and I ordered it in September and took delivery in February !!!   At which point the gearbox and clutch destroyed itself in the first week because vun of zee amazink unt vonderful german engineers fitted a seal the wrong way round !!! This took a further two weeks to sort out - obviously under warranty !!

I think the best advice (as someone who really did have no choice but to warn others on this forum of poor service) is that you best go on a confidence and assertiveness training course as soon as possible. Or go on a bungee jump to see if the little beggars will pop back out from their hiding place   

You ordered a car in June, it arrived two months later in August.

It had a problem which the agent is fixing for you gratis with highly uprated parts (the correct solution you yourself might have been too tight to pay for anyways) which has caused delays

You have gotten all uppity and done a J-Lo with the "I dont do phone calls to minions thing" once push has come to shove

And no, 16k isnt much money in the grand scheme of things - I think you need to get over yourself a bit.

At the end of the day the car is getting sorted, Newera have a reputation for a reason and frankly the only reputation you have going by this thread is for being a bit Vicky Pollard !!!

Have a nice life !!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

...and that's that. LOL.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im going for a job with Samaritans next week,

Apparently they want to cut waiting lists down a bit !!!


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Lol at Bladerider
dont beat about the bush m8


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

senna said:


> Hi gttmania,
> I run three different customer facing businesses and I have to ask - did you feel posting this here was your last resort?
> I ask because I would hope you really tried to resolve this amicably with Newera's people.
> Do you think Newera are reasonably trying to get your car to you or do you genuinely beleive them to be slack in their customer service?
> ...


.....
I Tried & Tried with no luck,I spoke to Tom Friday & he promised me he would call me back either later that day or Monday he did neither.I tried the Legal bit & all I got then was this is a C/O address & if your going to go legal you have got to do it in Japan,Hows that for trying to shift the blame. I have been in business for over 20 years & if I treated my customers in the way Im being treated Well I wouldnt have a business.Tom then threatens me with the laws of libel,,,,Its only libel if its a lie & everything I have said on hear is 100% true. Im still sure I went to the right place & all I want is my car or a date of delivery I dont think thats asking to much.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> Well it could have been worse. You could have got it from somewhere other than NewEra. As they source such quality cars you could have a lemon coming.
> Problem is here, punters see a car is listed in stock and think that they can have it straight away.
> I saw my car in Top Marques, viewed it on the next weekend and collected it a week after that. Full road test, well used track car, few problems ever since.
> I am surprised that the cars coming over here are such good quality, have you been down to british auctions They spend some time sourcing good cars.
> ...


.....
Patience is a virtue & were now close to 6 months & I think thats patience of a Saint.All I want is a date Plain & Simply


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

There seems to be lots of people on here Jumping to Newera Defence but there are also people who have there own Issues with Newera.I have no doubt they are a great company & its sods law that Miguel has gone on his hols. I have no problem with at all.It just seems that as soon as he went everything thing stops & the person who he has left in control has no decision capabilities at all & rather than get on the phone & say right lets get this sorted I have Emails & Faxes ignored Im promised a call back either Friday afternoon or Monday (( I got neither)) & then when I post my feelings he threatens me with libel laws.Im sure Miguel will be well Impressed when he finds that one out.Libel is only Libel when its a lie with the intention of causing damage to the other party I have said nothing that is anything but the truth but whatever Tom says he's the one who has ignored my Emails & Fax's. I seem to be the one Jumping through hoops & Im the customer.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

I cant understand why everyone is attacking this dude for posting his bad experience... many have done so withother companies in the past, newera if they have indeed messed up, should try and now rectify the situation...16k might be peanuts for some people here, but for others might be a lot! 

James have your forgotten about the 19 page post up you did early this year? You felt cheated and robbed hence why you did it, nothing wrong with it, didnt please everyone but at least you got your point across... likewise, GTTmania is in a situation that he feels the only thing he can do is ask peope here for help/advice.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=31170&highlight=bladeys+skyline

Most of you had good experiences, but if you have a bad one what would you have done? different people handle a situation in a different way. GTTmania has come on here looking for a bit of advice and assurance and he is getting shot down in flames...???

A company is only as good as their last good reputation, everyone makes mistakes, its how they handle the bodge ups or mistakes is what counts...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

bladerider said:


> as someone who really did have no choice but to warn others on this forum of poor service





GTR-Zilla said:


> James have your forgotten about the 19 page post up you did early this year




No - I dont think I had !!!

Different circumstances entirely. This chap only responds to what he wants to, when Tom posted he said he didnt see it, yet managed to cut and paste all the other replies around it.

Sorry but it sounds like the chap hasnt got a clue - as all of us have said, the simple answer is go down and see it, if 16k is so much money then why is he taking the "Why should I have to bother chasing them up" routine?? If someone owes me a grand I chase them to the point they get sick of me !!!

Simple.

And I would prefer that link was removed for no other reason than the thread ran iots course and I dont see any point in resurrecting it here. Newera should not be connected to the problems I had in any way, and the bad vibes in my thread shouldnt spill over to here.

J.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

GTR-Zilla said:


> I cant understand why everyone is attacking this dude for posting his bad experience... many have done so withother companies in the past, newera if they have indeed messed up, should try and now rectify the situation...16k might be peanuts for some people here, but for others might be a lot!
> 
> James have your forgotten about the 19 page post up you did early this year? You felt cheated and robbed hence why you did it, nothing wrong with it, didnt please everyone but at least you got your point across... likewise, GTTmania is in a situation that he feels the only thing he can do is ask peope here for help/advice.
> 
> ...


.....

Thanks for that mate.I have been bemused by what people have said & the way they have acted all I've ever asked Newera for is a date I have asked a million times with no reply, Like you say if it had happened to them Im sure people would be saying the same as I am,16k is quite a lot of dosh just to have floating with nothing to show for it, My Supra I sold to make way for the skyline cost me 20k so in that respect its not a lot of money but when I payed JIC for the car I picked it up & thats the differance. You are right in saying anybody can make a mistake & Im in no way perfect but its how you deal with those issues that either makes or brakes you, A company that deals with the issues head on will always flurrish but a company that puts its head in the sand will crash & burn sooner or later.One thing I do find strange is that Tom from Newera still hasnt called me but Gareth has because he was called saying I was having a pop at him on here but if people read properly I have done nothing but blown sunshine up his A**E & still maintain if others inside Newera took his leed this wouldnt be happening.Gareth dealt with it head on how it should be dealt with.He's the only one that has kept this deal alive & I bet he gets no thanks for calming me down a bit & trying to sort this out Yet he's an engineer for them & not in customer relations thats Tom's job.I also have a massive order for R33 parts (2-3k) which they are now in jepardy of loosing + I have also spent 3k on other parts from them for 2 pulsars.
Once again mate thanks for listening.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

bladerider said:


> And no, 16k isnt much money in the grand scheme of things


Really, well if you say so


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I have to say I have some sympathy. It is one of my biggest pet hates when someone says they will ring you, and doesn't - over and over again.

I have no problem with someone telling me something isn't ready, or whatever - but it's the being left in the dark that I can't stand, especially as I am a naturally stressy person when it comes to stuff like this. If I hear nothing I assume the worst and just get stressed out over it.

It is clear that communication has broken down big time during this whole affair.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Durzel said:


> If I hear nothing I assume the worst and just get stressed out over it.


I'm not the only one then  

Really ****es me off when the customer has to call the garage to find out what is going on. Must say that I have been called less by garages since I'v had the Skyline . . .


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I actually think, if you get on the phone and then get down there, the situation can be remedied.
Joe is frustrated and, wrongly or rightly, has dug his heels in. I personally would have gone there a while ago, but different people do different things in different ways.
Be comforted by the fact they are sorting it out for you. I bought a Skyline and, after fixing all the broken bits could have bought two. Or thrown a bit more cash, borrowed some and bought Durzel's! 
When all the dust has settled, don't let it ruin your ownership experience.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

bladerider said:


> No - I dont think I had !!!
> 
> Different circumstances entirely. This chap only responds to what he wants to, when Tom posted he said he didnt see it, yet managed to cut and paste all the other replies around it.
> 
> ...


.....
Just so you no I have chassed & chassed them & there comes a point where you cant chase no more & I have explored every avenue. No I didnt see Neweras responce regardless of what you may think.But ask yourself this why hasnt he called me ??? Strange that


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

bladerider said:


> No - I dont think I had !!!
> 
> Different circumstances entirely. This chap only responds to what he wants to, when Tom posted he said he didnt see it, yet managed to cut and paste all the other replies around it.
> 
> ...


Appologies James, Mods can you please edit and remove the link...


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Come on Tom, you must be reading this stuff just ring the man and sort the problem out - Miguel would.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Durzel said:


> I have to say I have some sympathy. It is one of my biggest pet hates when someone says they will ring you, and doesn't - over and over again.
> 
> I have no problem with someone telling me something isn't ready, or whatever - but it's the being left in the dark that I can't stand, especially as I am a naturally stressy person when it comes to stuff like this. If I hear nothing I assume the worst and just get stressed out over it.
> 
> It is clear that communication has broken down big time during this whole affair.


.....
HOORAY somebody else who understands


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

but surely a breakdown in communication is no reason to go "public" when in actual fact better communication would have cleared the matter up?


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> Come on Tom, you must be reading this stuff just ring the man and sort the problem out - Miguel would.


.....

Thats all I want


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

kenan said:


> I'm not the only one then
> 
> Really ****es me off when the customer has to call the garage to find out what is going on. Must say that I have been called less by garages since I'v had the Skyline . . .


I hate having to chase people makes me sound like a moaning mertil.The worst of all this is I own a garage in London & have run my own business since I was 21 & now almost 41.
Shame its come to all this.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> Come on Tom, you must be reading this stuff just ring the man and sort the problem out - Miguel would.


Miguel would straight away no questions even if he got a blasting on the phone,But then if Miguel was about it wouldnt have come to all this


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> but surely a breakdown in communication is no reason to go "public" when in actual fact better communication would have cleared the matter up?


....
I tryed waiting for his calls which never came I tryed waiting for a decent Email it never came I tryed waiting for a reply to a fax it never came. Theres only so much you can take before enough is enough.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I've read this and many other similar threads before and they all lead me to think;
1) Good quality communication with no assumptions or grey areas is vital to good business.
2) A public forum, no matter what people say, is not the place to try and resolve an issue like this. 
3) Greater clarity about a companies structure and their policies help in these situations.
4) Bladerider is one of the most opinionated buggers I've ever read about 

Good luck Joe. Grab the Bull by the horns and get this sorted out. I'm sure it will all be worthwhile.


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

I'm amazed that people buy car's that they haven't test driven, let alone viewed. I think this applies even more to high powered and oft. uprated sports cars.

Having said this , I bought a car in an auction in Japan when I was in Tokyo. The car had a few issues , which were a pain to resolve - getting bits etc .Not sure I'd buy a car I hadn't test driven again - aparty from my Laguna diesel that I bought from Belle Vue auction last week  

If I was buying a Skyline, I'd buy one that's already here, one that someone else has already owned and fixed all the problems on ! I dare say it might even work out cheaper!

Correct me if I'm deluded 

Back on topic- I wish you a speedy resolution. 



Charles


----------



## Newera 1 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Reply from Newera Imports*



Durzel (no offence) said:


> .....
> 
> I have to say I have some sympathy. It is one of my biggest pet hates when someone says they will ring you, and doesn't - over and over again.
> 
> It is clear that communication has broken down big time during this whole affair.


REPLY
Firstly, I want to thank all of you who have had good things to say in support of Newera. We are absolutely not in a business of deceiving people, and are always honest and upfront.

I would like to put an end to this thread once and for all.

It seems everyone is in agreement that there was mis-communication-- there absolutely was not.
I have been in contact with Joe on a very regular basis- do I need to mention I'm doing two people's work at once? I have never promised to call and then did not.

And as I said before I don't tend to phone in Joe's case- as I need to put everything in writing as we are being threatened with legal action! 
Also, I need to be absolutely clear on my facts before I give any sort of guarantee-- or Joe will probably claim deception.

Personally speaking, I will always do my best to keep everyone informed, fix problems, resolve issues etc. Gareth also does a fantastic job preparing our cars, and Miguel really knows his stuff.
I also think that no matter how good a service a company does, there will always be people who are upset- maybe that's one of the risks of running a company with a good verbal reputation. I just hope the proportion of 'upset' to 'over the moon' is a very small one... 

Joe- if you would like directions, you know my e-mail address.

Everyone else- thanks for your good words, I think we all know where we stand.

Lastly I'd like to apologise for coming on and having to defend myself- it's not what I wanted to do.

Tom


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice one:smokin: 
Like i said to a chap earlier who PM'd me, it dos'nt matter how good a company is or how good their repputation is, theres always going to be that time when it dos'nt go according to plan and a punter gets upset.
In his defence 16k is alot of money and you cant blame the bloke (in hindsight) for getting abit twitchy and anxious about the sittuation.
This was always going to be resolved and have a happy ending IMO.
Maybe this thread should be laid to rest now


----------



## Newera 1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Indeed, I understand his concern and totally sympathise.

Incidentally, his is the car that's been my screensaver for the past 3 months...

(see link)
http://www.neweraimports.com/Nebusis/pictures/cars/1117642105599//pic1117643348445.jpg 

Tom


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Holy crap she's pretty

and worth waiting for I might add


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Yep, spotted that one on your site a while back, 
she looks a corker:smokin:


----------



## randomone (Nov 9, 2005)

Newera 1 said:


> REPLY
> Firstly, I want to thank all of you who have had good things to say in support of Newera. We are absolutely not in a business of deceiving people, and are always honest and upfront.



I'm sorry but can i ask why Newera parts was banned from ebay? and yes i know the answer  Not happy


----------



## Newera 1 (Sep 26, 2005)

To be honest I don't know about that- Newera parts is Miguel's company. I had no idea, if that's the case.


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

charlieskywizmwarr said:


> I'm amazed that people buy car's that they haven't test driven, let alone viewed. I think this applies even more to high powered and oft. uprated sports cars.
> 
> If I was buying a Skyline, I'd buy one that's already here, one that someone else has already owned and fixed all the problems on ! I dare say it might even work out cheaper!
> 
> ...


Rather than voice my opinion on or experience with importers i'm just gonna agree with you 100%.  

You live you learn...


----------



## ultimate (Sep 22, 2005)

As far as i can see they have done there best for you and replacing parts with those far superior to those that was fitted as standard at there expense. Problems do happen and its the nature of the business with regards to customs, vosa and getting the car in for esva, model reports. Just bve happy you have someone looking after you like that.


----------



## ultimate (Sep 22, 2005)

also i think this thread should be left to dissapear as it is just...well..silly...JUST CALL THEM


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> To be perfectly honest, and don't take this the wrong way, but you sound like you may have spent longer getting worked up over this "issue" than you have trying to resolve it.
> 
> If you did a bit of research i'm sure you would find out where Newera are actually based (i.e. ask someone else who's used hem)
> then go down there and see them. If the car is not apparent, at least you get to meet the man who's spending your money and get some straight answers. Your happy enough questioning thier integrity on here, but don't want to put gareth in an uncomfortable position by asking where your car is.
> ...



Mook is on the ball again there as that would be my advice also.


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

ultimate said:


> also i think this thread should be left to dissapear as it is just...well..silly...JUST CALL THEM



Yea, what he said... This thing is almost like cancer,hopefully it will go away!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

It seems a while ago, but the original question that started this thread was the vehicle had not been delivered and no proof has been offered on the whereabouts of said vehicle.

Seems a pretty simple set of questions to answer which given ~ 5 months time lapse since the vehicle was purchased is pretty poor.

It does not matter how many satisfied customers have offered support, if you were the guy with no car and unresponsive importers you would be ****ed off too.

Miguel may be on honeymoon, but I'm sure that has not been for the last month or so.

Let's face it, it takes 28 to 35 days for the cars to get here from Japan which leaves plenty of time for a bit of tinkering on the vehicle and a few E-Mails to keep the customer updated.

I'm sure that it would have taken a fraction of the time the Newera guy's spent replying to this thread to have provided the requested information.





gttmania said:


> Hi I purchased a R34 From Newera Imports in early June & paid almost 16k for it I still havent received it & have had more excuses than I care to mention.I have asked for proof the vehicle is here & I cant even get that.I have Emails & faxes ignored & I just dont no what way to turn for the best.The fun of buying this car has been totally destroyed. Joe Harris


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I agree with Hugh.

Being told something isn't ready due to unforseen circumstances or plain laziness is one thing, but being told nothing at all is a lot worse. If you had paid someone £16k for something and 5 months later had nothing to show for it, and having no one to speak to about it - what would you do?

I think people should put themselves in this persons shoes. I know if it was me I'd be climbing the walls automatically assuming the worst, especially if telephone calls went unanswered.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Are they "spethial shooos" ???


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Are they "spethial shooos" ???


You dont carry it off as well as Aled.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

bladerider said:


> Are they "spethial shooos" ???


rotf...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hugh Keir said:


> It seems a while ago, but the original question that started this thread was the vehicle had not been delivered and no proof has been offered on the whereabouts of said vehicle.
> 
> Seems a pretty simple set of questions to answer which given ~ 5 months time lapse since the vehicle was purchased is pretty poor.
> 
> ...


I am with Hugh on this.

Bad Service     .

Thats why i use GT-CULTURE.

The best:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## ultimate (Sep 22, 2005)

well if it was me and i had spent 16k i would have paid them a visit to see for myself by now.

And i think it is fair to say sometimes things can go wrong, but by what i have read they are all being delt with and communication has been there


----------



## Makino (Jan 25, 2005)

I would get a refund for the car. Surely, that should sound fair?

Probably be in to the peak of winter by the way it sounds. Doubt you would have the time to even really appreciate it.

I suppose the price you have paid Newera can buy you a very nice one from another importer. As you did make the order and pay during the summer when generally most sports cars prices are at an high.

Good luck.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

With talk of liable / legal action for telling your story surprise you that there are few negatives about newera?


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Newera 1 said:


> REPLY
> Firstly, I want to thank all of you who have had good things to say in support of Newera. We are absolutely not in a business of deceiving people, and are always honest and upfront.
> 
> I would like to put an end to this thread once and for all.
> ...


Im afraid to say there were 3 people in my office when I spoke to Tom Last Friday Morning ( I called him) & he clearly stated that you *WOULD* call me back either later that day or Monday he was clearly heard saying it by myself & 2 others Im glad I had him on loud speaker.Again he trys to get me to call him & Im the customer he should be the 1 calling me.His reply is a total fabrication just to try & dodge the real problems here & I hope when people see he has tryed to get me to do the leg work again they will realise who is telling the truth.He has my mobile number & my office number.I also see he hasnt mentioned the Email & fax I sent him Monday Morning what a suprise I think he suffers from a womans complaint called selective memory.I notice he also hasnt mentioned I have formally given him dates to give me a date on which I will receive the car he has also ignored these requests. Shame on you Tom trying to make me out to be the bad guy why dont you just do your job properly & stay in contact with your customers rather than ignoring them & expecting them to do the chasing TUT TUT


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Makino said:


> I would get a refund for the car. Surely, that should sound fair?
> 
> Probably be in to the peak of winter by the way it sounds. Doubt you would have the time to even really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


I have said this to Tom which he will probably denie,Also as the vehicle is now registered ( Recent info from Gareth) the tax & MOT are running as well. I did mention to Tom about a refund last Friday & guess what he said we should be able to arrange to buy the car off of you but as its been registered its second hand & that would be reflected in the price I went mad at him & told him to stick that idea.I think Miguel needs to look long & hard on who he leaves in charge because he is doing untold damage to there reputation.which after all said & done we are talking about a phone call thats all & that call has got to come from him.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

ultimate said:


> As far as i can see they have done there best for you and replacing parts with those far superior to those that was fitted as standard at there expense. Problems do happen and its the nature of the business with regards to customs, vosa and getting the car in for esva, model reports. Just bve happy you have someone looking after you like that.


All I have ever asked for is a call to be kept up to speed thats all & they just never come I have to do the calling & chasing


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

NoBloodyFear said:


> Mook is on the ball again there as that would be my advice also.


Gareth has been great & I've always said that & he's the only one bothering to keep me informed but unless he is given a clutch to fit he cant fit it & with the utmost respect to Gareth its not really his job to keep the customers happy but he does.Lets face it you can get parts for anything & normally within 24-48 hrs if you are prepaired to pay for that privalige.I recently ordered parts for a PT Cruiser from the States got them the next day it cost me but I got them.


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Newera 1 said:


> REPLY FROM NEWERA IMPORTS
> Joe- I take a very dim view of Newera Imports name being damaged on a respected forum. As I have told you on a number of occasions there was a problem with the clutch which couldn't cope with the power of your frankly quite fantastic car. This is of course being done at our expense.
> I agree it's taken quite a while for the car to be prepared, but we are all doing everything we can to get it sorted out. The timescales are inaccurate, as this is from the time you placed the order. It has included finding the car, waiting for a boat, shipping, customs clearance, full conversions, MOT, SVA testing, minor paintwork, refurbishment and all the clutch issues.
> This, Joe, is bordering on libel.
> ...


I have just thought The other vehicles Tom is talking about is either my Van or my wifes Shogun. The Shogun is my disabled sons only mode of transport & is converted accordinly, Tom is aware of this & for him to tell me to take that or take public transport is a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.I think he has shown his true colours now telling me to take it from my son when we was leaving him here with my parents.Why should I take my sons only way of getting about or public transport. I should have taken the Skyline after all it was booked for a MONTH after I was promised delivery. I wonder if Tom has a disabled son then he will no how much what he has said hurts Especially when his dsabilties are due to hospital neglect.Im not impressed.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I don't think this is going to be resolved on the forum to be honest.

Whilst I respect your right to air your concerns, I don't think you will achieve a great deal by replying to Tom/Newera directly in this thread instead of via normal communications channels.

Also, whilst I am sympathetic to the point made regarding your son - you can't really hold Newera accountable for delays that are beyond their control., it is an unfortunate fact of life that parts from Japan can sometimes take months to arrive in the UK. I don't honestly think Newera would knowingly drag their feet with getting a car to someone.

This thread is in danger of turning into an open-air slanging match between you and Newera, and nothing constructive can come of that. I'm not going to lock it for the time being because Newera have a right to reply to your posts but I would seriously advise trying (again) to speak to them on the phone, now that you have got their attention - instead of replying to them on this thread.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I agree with Durzel - give it a couple of hours then we'll lock it.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Newera 1 said:


> REPLY
> 
> 
> Joe- if you would like directions, you know my e-mail address.
> ...


I just read all of this thread and you quite clearly have one very irrate customer, who needs calming down and then you ask him to e.mail you for directions  Just tell him were the car is.

gttmania.
I know we all do things differently but if i`d just paid 16k for a car i would have gone to see it on arrival in the UK, maybe this wasn`t viable for you?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

For me this thread has already de-generated, i am ah-gasp that threats of court proceedings towards this forum are a reality, NOT NECASSARILY DUE TO THIS THREAD OR INVOLVING NEWERA.

I can only think there should be an extremely prominent legal disclaimer to protect this forum.

Having read 99% of this thread, i can see Joe's dissappointment - i to would be insistant on having my car for which i paid for months ago.

I also see newera's points of view, i cannot pass any in-depth comments as nobody except newera is in possession of the full facts.

Its a shame that this has been brought to the forum, but then again everybodies entiteled to airing their views.

Maybe some good can come out of this by labelling the thread and similar as possibly not acceptable thread content?

I sincerely hope that Joe gets his car soon and enjoys it and newera continue a good business / relation with this forum.
I for one have not been put off from using / buying from newera should the need arise, but i can also appreciate that buying an import car, or anything else that you cannot see or test before handing over payment is beset with risk.

Ian


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

..... it's a sad world we live in.....


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

hodgie said:


> I just read all of this thread and you quite clearly have one very irrate customer, who needs calming down and then you ask him to e.mail you for directions  Just tell him were the car is.
> 
> gttmania.
> I know we all do things differently but if i`d just paid 16k for a car i would have gone to see it on arrival in the UK, maybe this wasn`t viable for you?


....
It wasnt viable at that time mainly because the vehicle was flitting about getting bits done & my work load only permits Saturday afternoon.Tom still hasnt made any attempt to contact me. So Im in a very difficult position I want the car but after this much messing about I want my back but then Tom wants to take money off because its been Registered & is now another 6 months older dadedardedar. Im out of pocket 16k plus all the other losses & good old Tom wants to not give me back what I paid....Good old Tom.....


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Cheers all.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*Only fair*

Ok so we've decided to open this up for another day. Miguel has just returned from his honey moon and asked me to post this reply. After almost 10 pages of people talking behind his back I guess it's good that we hear what he has to say?? 

Let's try and keep this civilized please.



> Can't say I'm amused by gttmania's innacurate claims and can't really see what he expected to do, except of course cause as much damage to Newera's reputation as he could.
> 
> Here's the Skyline in question. A highly modified GT-T complete with HKS turbo, etc. http://www.neweraimports.com/soldcarDetails.jsp?carId=129
> 
> ...


----------



## ProjectBlue (Nov 2, 2005)

I had a feeling that it was going to be something like this. Whilst I don't know GT Mania personally, and can sympathise with his position, I could see a pattern forming (albeit with the benefit of hindsight). 

Having been in Retail management for 15 years before my present job. I can say I am impressed that both Tom & Miguel have come on to give their view and be professional about this when they could have just run & hidden.

A company is at it's best not when all things are going great, but when the siht hits the fan, abd how its dealt with. 

I'm considering buying an import and was worried I'd get stiffed if there was a problem. This issue has actually confirmed NI's reputation that people have stated and I for one know that I can do business with them.

Thanks GT Mania you have helped me. I'm sorry you feel you got a bad time but if it was me, not Miguel & Tom, you'd have got a refund right about now, your money back in your pocket and 6 months gone and having to start all over :smokin:


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Looking at the car and Miguels response I am not surprised that it has taken this long to sort out. I can understand Joe's frustration at the delays however from my brief experience of Joe's temperament I get the feeling he has a short fuse and very rarely thinks before he speaks or types.

Joe, you are STILL complaining that Tom and co are not talking to you yet you don't seem to have read their responses. Tom has expressly stated that no verbal communication will be forthcoming because of YOUR legal threats. I would fully support him in this, when things get legal any responsible solicitor would advise his client to only communicate in written form. On top of this you seem to have treated Newera with distrust from the minute you purchased the car, i.e. forcing them to dyno it at GT-Art before it has been converted etc.

I cannot comment on what has gone on between you both but from what I can see all you seem to do Joe is jump up and down and shout. With the amount of work needed on this car and the failure of the clutch I can imagine that Newera have failed to deliver the car a few times, and have refused to give a date for delivery. Frustrating, but in my experience the more you shout and threaten a supplier the more they clam up and will only tell you things that they can guarantee will be correct as they do not want to have you on the phone claiming they lied to you or have cocked up again.

I think newera may have learnt a thing or two here too. Don't comment on things your not sure about and I would recommend that when someone asks for a car to be purchased and legalised for them in the UK that Newera give the a "Buying a car from Japan" pack that gives the buyer all the information they need and prepares them for the miriad of **** ups that can and will happen through no fault of anyones along the way. 

Finally, thank god this damned car didn't sink on that container ship a while ago, God knows what would have happened then


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

I have to say, though I wouldn't admit it to a bad customer, the more aggro, abuse, threats and general pain in the ass the customer is the l----o----n----g----e------r they wait.
If people are nice, I'm nice, if they stink - well lets just say it costs them more and they wait the longest......


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Matter closed?


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

I bought my 1990 GTR August 5th 2005 and it just now arriving today in Vancouver B.C.I live In Victoria B.C. so it's not far from me.The paper work is now going to take three weeks but whatever that's the process I guess.The exporter who I bought the car from went for a cheaper container ship,which was fine and dandy but they were really really slow to leave the port.Their was favours going on at the port in Japan and my car kept getting knocked down the wait list.Not to mention buying a car at the start of typhoon season,they were a record number of tyhpoons this year(I think it was 19).My exporter did always keep in constant contact with though.I talked to him on the phone and emailed him everyday...lol.I don't know anyone who has used Newera over here though.They are a sponsor of gtrcanada.com though.I wouldn't worry but I would be ****ed if they were not returning emails though and phone calls.If that happened to me I would suggest legal action now.When someone has ripped you off or in this case given really shotty service for a very large purchase online I would go for legal action.....you do have rights.You should email Newera and tell them you are taking legal action and then see how fast they move.If they still don't respond then get legal help.I hope it works out for you though!


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

*The End???*

Can we now please lock this thread, and get on with our lives....

We all now pretty much agree that New Era are a good company, there was just an exceptional set of circumstances that came together to mess this deal up.

By the way I’m new to this forum, I'll introduce myself later in a better thread.

Great forum by the way - incredibly informative.

Regards


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Luckham said:


> Can we now please lock this thread, and get on with our lives....
> 
> We all now pretty much agree that New Era are a good company, there was just an exceptional set of circumstances that came together to mess this deal up



INDEED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Luckham said:


> Can we now please lock this thread, and get on with our lives....
> 
> We all now pretty much agree that New Era are a good company, there was just an exceptional set of circumstances that came together to mess this deal up.
> 
> ...


Great first post


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Only fair 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok so we've decided to open this up for another day. Miguel has just returned from his honey moon and asked me to post this reply. After almost 10 pages of people talking behind his back I guess it's good that we hear what he has to say?? 

Let's try and keep this civilized please.


Quote:
Can't say I'm amused by gttmania's innacurate claims and can't really see what he expected to do, except of course cause as much damage to Newera's reputation as he could. 

Here's the Skyline in question. A highly modified GT-T complete with HKS turbo, etc. http://www.neweraimports.com/soldcar....jsp?carId=129

A car such as this needs to be returned to completely standard specification to be successfully E-SVA tested. There's a LOT of work in doing this, then returning the car to modified spec. after the test. gttmania is very much aware of this.

Aside from BMS who are owners of model reports for ER34's, only Motormall can test Skyline GT-T's and some delays were suffered whilst the car was with them. These were beyond our control but the customer was kept informed by Gareth. I also said from the very beginning there may be delays due to the amount of work needed to get this car through the test. 

On the gttmania's insistence and against my advice, we also sent this car to GT ART before completion to be rolling road tested, as the customer was dubious the car could make as much power as my description claimed. Power was verified, but as the car hadn't yet been mapped for UK fuels, it did have some pre-ignition. The rolling road is probably the harshest place for a clutch to be tested due to the way a rolling road dyno works & it was there - the clutch started to slip.
Since it subsequently slipped in higher gears on the open road, I opted to replace the clutch with one capable of taking more power rather than supplying the car with a slipping clutch - at Newera's expense. 
This has been the cause of the recent delays.

To explain:

I ordered an OS Giken twin plate clutch and sent it to Gareth, to be fitted before leaving for my Wedding in Portugal. 

Unfortunately as discovered just before my wife and I left for Honey Moon at the end of October, the twin plate clutch supplied wouldn't fit. In response, before leaving, I ordered a second new clutch kit, which is to be sent to the workshop as soon as received in Japan from OS Giken. Both clutches have cost Newera £1,500 so far excluding fitting. Once the new clutch is fitted, the car will be ready to register. I estimate the car can be completed 1-2 weeks from now.

Despite our efforts, unfortunately Joe Harris of Harrow Super Chips has been one of the least pleasurable and most difficult persons I've ever had the misfortune of dealing with. 

Joe, your car will be completed as soon as we can get the clutch to UK from OS Giken in Japan. That's as much as I can say right now, having returned from my Honey Moon less that 3 hours ago! I am only back at work in Japan from 15th October.

As a team, all we have tried to do is our best - as always.

In hindsight, however - with the bitter taste this has left in my mouth, for certain, this will be the last highly modified ER34 we'll import if not the last ER34. 

I'd like to thank each of those who in my absence have supported Newera in this thread. Cheers guys, I really, really appreciate it.

Miguel
Miguel Varella-Cid.


__________________
My GT-ROC blog page 

gttmania 46 posts and 44 slating newera?? now we know the other side of the story! what are your comments now gttmania?


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Yup, lets hope Joe get his car in the next few weeks, but as Miguel has come on here saying just that, I think it will happen

Can we please not victimise the guy here, differnt people handle situations in different ways... what would you prefer him to say a few words on a forum or like some mad looney get agressive or violent and threaten the Importers?

I know the frustrations, anger, paranoia can set in, I waited 8 months or so for my Toyota SupraTT back in 1999, and as my importer was not web based I couldnt even make the thing public! ..I just kept calling them every few days and gave them an ear ache...I was loosing my patience!!

Eventually when I got the car, I hated it so much, I part exed it after a few weeks! left a bad taste in my mouth!


----------



## daveburwash (Nov 5, 2005)

Perhaps if gttmania had spent as much time talking to Newera as he has posting it on a public forum he might have some answers. This is not the place to air your views against any company. Take it up with them direct. So much unjust damage can be done by these sort of threads they should be banned. Just my 2cents!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

GTR--J said:


> I bought my 1990 GTR August 5th 2005 and it just now arriving today in Vancouver B.C.I live In Victoria B.C. so it's not far from me.The paper work is now going to take three weeks but whatever that's the process I guess.The exporter who I bought the car from went for a cheaper container ship,which was fine and dandy but they were really really slow to leave the port.Their was favours going on at the port in Japan and my car kept getting knocked down the wait list.Not to mention buying a car at the start of typhoon season,they were a record number of tyhpoons this year(I think it was 19).My exporter did always keep in constant contact with though.I talked to him on the phone and emailed him everyday...lol.I don't know anyone who has used Newera over here though.They are a sponsor of gtrcanada.com though.I wouldn't worry but I would be ****ed if they were not returning emails though and phone calls.If that happened to me I would suggest legal action now.When someone has ripped you off or in this case given really shotty service for a very large purchase online I would go for legal action.....you do have rights.You should email Newera and tell them you are taking legal action and then see how fast they move.If they still don't respond then get legal help.I hope it works out for you though!


Im very happy that we finally got the car out of Japan. I learned a valuable lesson from this sale, never use Fujiwara Unya shipping company, as they may be cheaper, but definately slow. 

Im happy to see everything is resolved Jason.


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

*LET IT GO MAN...LET IT GO!*

abbra cadabbra.....damn, it's still going on. Maybe I'll cross my arms and blink really hard...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

closed


----------

